# afaw "surf"4/s



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

13'....2-5oz
fine shape
$250 shipped p/p


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

or best offer


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

tommy farmer tested this rod a few years ago and was impressed.......was pushing 600' with 4oz


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

fish bucket said:


> tommy farmer tested this rod a few years ago and was impressed.......was pushing 600' with 4oz


Is there something Tommy DOSEN'T push 600' with? ;-)

Are you open to any partial trades + $$$? 
I could justify this if I could cull something or other from the current quiver...
Is that wrapped Spinning only? 
Or wrapped with low riders for both? I'm having a hard time deciding from the pics...
Tom


----------



## letmefish (May 23, 2015)

tjbjornsen said:


> Is there something Tommy DOSEN'T push 600' with? ;-)
> 
> Tom


Hahaha.... good one! I'm startin to think Tommy could have sex from 600' away. lol.


Fish bucket, is the magnet in the first picture for sale also?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

tom,trades are always an option.......always looking for different stix
could easily be used with conventional reel......guides are applicable to both casting styles

the magnet is going to be buried with me......lol


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

And have you thrown it conventional?

I've got a St. Croix Premier 10'6" / 2-6oz Casting that has not seen the beach in about 3 years, and is in great shape.
Nice rod for tossing 3-4 with a 5500 size reel for stuff for the pan.
And a Shimano 6000D Baitrunner that has not been fished in 5 years easy, and is in pristine condition.
If you do any Freshwater fishing I just came across 3 Shimano Corsairs and 1 Calcutta in 200 sizes that are 20 years old and not been fished in 15 years, that are in awfully nice shape for their age.
If it rains tomorrow like they say I'll probably spend the day at the desk breaking them down and cleaning them up in prep of selling those.
There is undoubtedly more...
Let me know if anything strikes a chord...



fish bucket said:


> tom,trades are always an option.......always looking for different stix
> could easily be used with conventional reel......guides are applicable to both casting styles
> 
> the magnet is going to be buried with me......lol


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

does your quiver have a light heaver........6-8oz spinning?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

I have thrown conventional but I did not like it as well as spinner
it threw far but under load line touched blank
tip is soft for sensitivity


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

fish bucket said:


> does your quiver have a light heaver........6-8oz spinning?


It Does, 
A Rainshadow 11' 6" 1386 4-8 oz. Custom built by committee by Chuck Payne and Mike Hudak. 
I could be convinced to trade even up for that...
A very nice build, top notch components, I can get pics up later on tonight...

TjB


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Pix ...trade even up is possible


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd forgotten that the star of this rod is the full lower end done with that carbon fiber effect stuff. 
Really cool, really comfortable. And not at all slippery. (That was the part that Chuck did...)
27" to center of reel seat, 
1 slight chip above the fore-grip.
Lemme know,
And if you want better shots, shoot me a PM with your email and I can send higher rez images... these are kind of meh.
Tom


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

looks nice
have you thrown it?
will it do a true 8oz?
if so I will do trade


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh yeah, for a year or so it was the only rod that I had that would throw 8. 
I've always kind of felt that those Rainshadow blanks were a little under rated. 
This one definitely likes it better at the upper end of the rating, which is why it rarely comes out anymore. 
I hardly ever throw 8, and when I do I've got two conventionals that I use. 
I kept this one just in case a buddy was going to fish with me and couldn't cast a conventional reel.

Lemme know and I'll pack it up today.
Shoot me a PM with your address...
Tom


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

pm sent


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

letmefish said:


> Hahaha.... good one! I'm startin to think Tommy could have sex from 600' away. lol.
> 
> 
> hmmmm, don't tell Kim...lol


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

tjbjornsen said:


> Is there something Tommy DOSEN'T push 600' with? ;-)


The "POPEIL POCKET FISHERMAN" ???


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

430.
I've seen him do it.
With 8 and a head.

;-)



ez2cdave said:


> The "POPEIL POCKET FISHERMAN" ???
> 
> View attachment 18913


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

tjbjornsen said:


> 430.
> I've seen him do it.
> With 8 and a head.
> 
> ;-)


Dang . . . LOL !


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I have great respect for Tommy Farmer and have received instruction from him. I consider him to be an awesome person, caster, and instructor and organizer.

HOWEVER, 600 feet, and over; with a Drum rod and Drum reel using a Drum rig, eight ounce fishing sinker of any choice is one I'd have to question. I'd even be willing to lay odds and take a little action on.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

DaBig2na,
You may have transposed posts and rods and numbers on this one.
The rod in question was the 2-5oz AFAW that the OP was offering up, and the weight was 4oz, not 8.

"_tommy farmer tested this rod a few years ago and was impressed.......was pushing 600' with 4oz_ "

Cheers!
TjB




DaBig2na said:


> I have great respect for Tommy Farmer and have received instruction from him. I consider him to be an awesome person, caster, and instructor and organizer.
> 
> HOWEVER, 600 feet, and over; with a Drum rod and Drum reel using a Drum rig, eight ounce fishing sinker of any choice is one I'd have to question. I'd even be willing to lay odds and take a little action on.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

tjbjornsen said:


> 430.
> I've seen him do it.
> With 8 and a head.
> 
> ;-)


Somehow 600 feet came up and I was going by your above post...


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

That post was a joke about Tommy casting the Ron Popiel Pocket Fisherman.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah, I got that ...I was quoting you...
Somehow and for some reason Dave has a tendency to comment on just about everything even if it does not concern him. I tends to "Dirty up" the thread. I certainly hope you find a buyer.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

DaBig2na said:


> I have great respect for Tommy Farmer and have received instruction from him. I consider him to be an awesome person, caster, and instructor and organizer.
> 
> HOWEVER, 600 feet, and over; with a Drum rod and Drum reel using a Drum rig, eight ounce fishing sinker of any choice is one I'd have to question. I'd even be willing to lay odds and take a little action on.


Back in 2008 I was doing some heaver testing. In the process I threw an 8oz sinker some where in the 610's. Fishing rod (it was before I came out with the cast Pro Series so I think it was an AFAW Beach) , fishing reel (6500 mag elite and 15 lb test fishing line). At the time I was hardcore into competition casting and 8oz was not a sinker used in competition so I just didn't practice the hatteras cast and 8 oz unless I was fishing. At the time, had I dedicated my self to practice I believe mid 600's would have been doable. At 55, I don't have the power now but can do high 500's (8 oz) without too much trouble... 

Point being, it can be done. I witnessed something back in April that I NEVER thought I'd see. A hatteras cast, Century rod, 8oz, 655 akios with 18 lb (.35mm) sakuma line cast 710 feet in competition by Ryan Lambert. It was an awesome feat but he didi it. I measured the cast and measured the line, all legal.

What are the limits??? 

Tommy


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice.
TjB


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Tommy, it was 8nbait I was referring to, based on a previous post.

Ryan and I were fishing last Sunday at the end of Jennette's ... I think the sky is the limit for him he is only 27 or 28.. Tommy, I think it was a 656 he was using...I wasn't there in April because of another previous commitment. I wish I had been.. Just so you know my cast has improved greatly and much more accurately. I cut a pice of closet rod about eight feet long, measured 30 inches from the end to where my reel would be and marked it. I keep it in my gym, and Between weight training sets.

I stand in front of the mirror and practice everything you told me. Pushing and pulling, stance etc. (I try to beat up my rib cage on my left hand side) still creating muscle memory. I will be one of the few who can reach past the bar at the Point in due time. 

Yes , I think with the technology that exists today and into the future.. We very well be seeing that in the not too distant future.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Yep, it was a 656. My fingers were typing at a different speed than my brain...lol

Ryan can literally be as good as he wants to be in this sport. he has the most natural, raw talent that I've seen. USA casting has a great lineage and a history of great casters. Ryan can join that list if he is willing to work... 

I'm glad your cast is improving. it makes my day to hear from students that are getting better still... 

Tommy

ps, sorry for being involved in a thread hijack....


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

"ps, sorry for being involved in a thread hijack.... "

Fish Bucket got rid of his rod, and got a new one that he thinks is going to work for him. 
Mine should arrive tomorrow, and I'm sure the same will apply.
I think everyone is happy and enjoying time around the campfire.
All is good in P&S Land...
TjB


----------

